

New Chrome Extension, Musicality: Control playback from any tab for any provider - kkamperschroer
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/musicality/fjiolbglibkahkipcdgeepdfdgfkdbee

======
kkamperschroer
I shouldn't claim any provider. Currently supports: Amazon Cloud Player,
Bandcamp (artist/album view only), Google Music, Grooveshark, HypeMachine,
iHeart Radio, Last.FM, Mixcloud, Mog, Pandora, Rdio, Slacker, Songza,
SoundCloud, Spotify (web player only), and Xbox Music.

Looking for feedback!

